# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  لدي بوكسات و ابحت عن عمل

## unlock_gsm

السلام عليكم
اخواني الكرام لدي بوكسات setool + z3x + atf + hwk + best + mt box + polar + segma 
لدي خبرة في بوسكات اخرى  لدي محل واريد تغيير مدينة بادن الله 
ادا هناك احد اخوة مهتم ارجو تواصل وشكرا

----------


## mohamed73

بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## unlock_gsm

اللهم امين  شكرا لك اخي

----------


## hamza2006

tu es ou maintenant ?
on peut monter une affaire ensemble 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
desoler l arab non installer sur mon PC

----------


## unlock_gsm

اخي حمزة ممكن سكايب

----------


## GSM-AYA

اتصل بي على الهوتمايل او السكايب  
لكي نرى ادا امكن مع احد الاصدقاء

----------


## unlock_gsm

اخي لقد اضفتك و هدا سكايب الخاص بي 
lumia81

----------


## abdlhak

ina blassa sakan

----------


## Man.may

slam momkine numero telephne

----------


## manyito

*بالتوفيق أخــــي*

----------

